# Fortress of Nightmares 2008



## snowmand03 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey folks!
i'm new to the forums and wanted to share with you some pics and a video of The Fortress of Nightmares - located in a real fort, in Newport, RI. we do it up pretty nice each year and are constantly looking for new ideas and suggestions. i look forward to seeing the groups comments!

Photo's are here:
http://fortressofnightmares.com/gallery/








thanks,
Dave


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

well hello dave, so much potential at the fort. Really wish the video showed it in operation with the actors in the scenes. your pics show the actors which bring things to life. i would do another video to promote it better as to what the customer would really see when they come. Great location. so many ideas running through my head but not sure if you do them already. would really like to see more video if you have any.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks like you have a great set up. The fort looks familiar. Any chance Ghost Hunters investigated there?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Cool location. Looks like you have room to grow.


----------



## snowmand03 (Apr 10, 2009)

That is actually the problem we have... too much space...all our scenes are visible as soon as you walk through the main gate  ... we are trying to come up with an innovative way to hide each scene from the next. 

The Ghost Hunters haven't been here, but we'd love to have them --if they read the forums--


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

awesome venue!


welcome to the forum


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

do you have more pics of each scene would like to see them.


----------



## snowmand03 (Apr 10, 2009)

There are more pictures in our gallery on facebook, i don't think it is set as private, so anyone should be able to view the pics. OurFacebook Page


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow -so how come you get to set up at the fort --lol


----------



## snowmand03 (Apr 10, 2009)

i just asked...lol
since your only over in Fairhaven, we have plenty of room for more minds...! 
p.s. - love the massoftwo****s


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

do they only let you set up outside the building? i see shots of long hallways and rooms. but you say that your set up is visible as soon as you walk through the gate.
do you have a blue print of the fort that you are allowed to use? would like to see that. maybe i could give you some ideas. please dont get me wrong you do a great job, im not knocking it you asked for comments and ideas to make it better.


----------



## snowmand03 (Apr 10, 2009)

we use inside the gate the exterior wall (tunnels) the layout is about 3/4 mile in length... pm me your email and i will send you the prints we use... don't forget to use microsoft live earth to get a 'birds eye view' of the fort. I look forward to your ideas and suggestions


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

That can be great


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm so jealous that you have a fort for cryin out loud to haunt.Holey moley what i could do with something like that.Then again i barely have the time or money to keep my own place going.Man why couldnt i have been rich instead of so good looking?


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

You could set up facades of small buildings or tree lines to hide the next scene. Maybe use hay-bail-lined-with-corn-stalks in switchback fashion to funnel the visitors and narrow their field of vision.


----------



## snowmand03 (Apr 10, 2009)

Just to update: 
we did some scavenging and found ourselves 40 sheets of OSB, so we're turning that into flats that we can bolt together and use to make facade's. its amazing what you can find laying around a 160,000+ sqft fort.


----------

